# Cairo: clausola Belotti solo per l'estero, in Italia voglio 150 mln



## Willy Wonka (6 Marzo 2017)

Dopo la vittoria per 3-1 sul Palermo con tripletta del Gallo *Belotti*, il Presidente granata Urbano *Cairo* ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni sul futuro del centravanti del Torino, di seguito un estratto: _"Con Belotti abbiamo siglato un contratto e lui lo sa. Se arriva una società estera che ci versa 100 milioni e trova l'accordo con lui allora può andare. Se queste due condizioni non si verificassero rimarrebbe qui. Il contratto è stato appena siglato, e la clausola ripeto che è valida solamente per l'estero. Se lo vuole un club italiano mi deve versare molto di più, se dovessi rifare adesso il contratto metterei una clausola da 150 milioni, quella potrebbe essere una base di partenza per i club italiani interessati."_


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria per 3-1 sul Palermo con tripletta del Gallo *Belotti*, il Presidente granata Urbano *Cairo* ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni sul futuro del centravanti del Torino, di seguito un estratto: _"Con Belotti abbiamo siglato un contratto e lui lo sa. Se arriva una società estera che ci versa 100 milioni e trova l'accordo con lui allora può andare. Se queste due condizioni non si verificassero rimarrebbe qui. Il contratto è stato appena siglato, e *la clausola ripeto che è valida solamente per l'estero. Se lo vuole un club italiano mi deve versare molto di più*, se dovessi rifare adesso il contratto metterei una clausola da 150 milioni, quella potrebbe essere una base di partenza per i club italiani interessati."_



Ho sentito stamane la dichiarazione integrale a Radio sportiva,

ha detto proprio l'opposto, la clausola è valida all'estero e in Italia ha fatto sottintendere che lo cede (ha detto che dipenderà anche dalla volontà del giocatore) e ha lasciato intuire a un prezzo ovviamente inferiore, io butto: 45/60 M, dipenderà dal numero degli interessati oltre alla volontà del giocatore, 
insomma il presso lo farà il mercato ma Cairo non vede l'ora di monetizzare...


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho sentito stamane la dichiarazione integrale a Radio sportiva,
> 
> ha detto proprio l'opposto, la clausola è valida all'estero e in Italia ha fatto sottintendere che lo cede (ha detto che dipenderà anche dalla volontà del giocatore) e ha lasciato intuire a un prezzo ovviamente inferiore, io butto: 45/60 M, dipenderà dal numero degli interessati oltre alla volontà del giocatore,
> insomma il presso lo farà il mercato ma Cairo non vede l'ora di monetizzare...



Ho riportato quanto è stato scritto dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, giusto per chiarire.  Meglio se è come dici tu.


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2017)

Rimarrà al Toro per un altro anno o due finchè la volontà del giocatore non costringerà Cairo a venderlo (per una cifra più bassa).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Rimarrà al Toro per un altro anno o due finchè la volontà del giocatore non costringerà Cairo a venderlo.



SI, la volontà di Belotti sarà determinante, Cairo vuole i dindi ma non ha impellenze,
però la domanda è che ci fà un attaccante giustamente ambizioso, di 24 anni l'anno prossimo, in una piazza anonima come la Torino granata?


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2017)

Non verrà mai ceduto per 100 mln...non li vale...e nessuno li spenderà mai...un giorno il suo desiderio sarà misurarsi in una grande squadra ed allora si dovrà sedere ad un tavolo a trattare Cairo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ho riportato quanto è stato scritto dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, giusto per chiarire.  Meglio se è come dici tu.



Complimenti ai gazzettari


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2017)

cifra assolutamente fuori mercato , forte è nulla da dire.. ma con 150 milioni chi ci compri ? CR7 ?


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SI, la volontà di Belotti sarà determinante, Cairo vuole i dindi ma non ha impellenze,
> però la domanda è che ci fà un attaccante giustamente ambizioso, di 24 anni l'anno prossimo, in una piazza anonima come la Torino granata?



Se rimanesse ancora qualche anno i soldoni non li prende più, a 26-27 anni è difficile chiedere 'sti prezzi e poi il Torino non è l'Atletico Madrid o una squadra bene in vista che può valutare i giocatori cifre pazzesche.
La clausola per l'estero serve a tirare su il prezzo il più possibile, si sa benissimo che in Italia il mercato non è così pompato, a quel punto bisognerà vedere che tipo di offerte arriveranno dall'estero e soprattutto, se saranno offerte serie, nel caso non si facesse nulla potrà comunque venderlo bene in Italia, ma dipende tutto dal Milan, le altre big non hanno né il bisogno né la liquidità per spendere tutti quei soldi per una punta.
Secondo me Belotti vorrebbe venire da noi ma nel caso non riuscissimo a fare un'offerta seria (50 mln più bonus) lo cederà per le stesse cifre all'estero, non credo che il capocannoniere della Serie A, a quell'età, abbia problemi a trovarsi una squadra.


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cifra assolutamente fuori mercato , forte è nulla da dire.. ma con 150 milioni chi ci compri ? CR7 ?



Con 150 mln attualmente potresti cominciare ad avere uno spiraglio per trattare Verratti.


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Con 150 mln attualmente potresti cominciare ad avere uno spiraglio per trattare Verratti.


Verratti però li vale, è il miglior centrocampista al mondo. Belotti già spenderne 50 è tanto, 100 è follia e 150 è da ricovero immediato.


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Verratti però li vale, è il miglior centrocampista al mondo. Belotti già spenderne 50 è tanto, 100 è follia e 150 è da ricovero immediato.



Li vale perché ci sono dei precedenti con Pogba ecc ecc, i numeri 9 non arrivano a certe cifre, anzi credo non si vada mai oltre i 60-70 mln per i migliori, le punte di livello si trovano sempre, di Verratti e di Pogba ce ne sono pochi.
Cairo sta tirando su il prezzo e deve venderlo quest'anno, a lui fa comodo che segni un botto, tra l'altro adesso batterà pure tutti i rigori secondo me..


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Li vale perché ci sono dei precedenti con Pogba ecc ecc, i numeri 9 non arrivano a certe cifre, anzi credo non si vada mai oltre i 60-70 mln per i migliori, le punte di livello si trovano sempre, di Verratti e di Pogba ce ne sono pochi.
> Cairo sta tirando su il prezzo e deve venderlo quest'anno, a lui fa comodo che segni un botto, tra l'altro adesso batterà pure tutti i rigori secondo me..


Semplicemente, per quanto bravo, non è abbastanza talentuoso per poter valere quelle cifre. Non vale Suarez, nè Benzema, nè Higuain, nè Aguero, nè Shevchenko, per fare dei nomi. Inoltre c'è anche da considerare che non si è ancora confermato ad altissimi livelli: giocare nello United, o in un'altra grande squadra, è molto diverso che farlo nel Toro, pressioni totalmente differenti.

Un top team penso che 100 milioni per Griezmann li spenderebbe volentieri. Per Belotti mai.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho sentito stamane la dichiarazione integrale a Radio sportiva,
> 
> ha detto proprio l'opposto, la clausola è valida all'estero e in Italia ha fatto sottintendere che lo cede (ha detto che dipenderà anche dalla volontà del giocatore) e ha lasciato intuire a un prezzo ovviamente inferiore, io butto: 45/60 M, dipenderà dal numero degli interessati oltre alla volontà del giocatore,
> insomma il presso lo farà il mercato ma Cairo non vede l'ora di monetizzare...



Insomma, il virgolettato era falso?


----------



## Igniorante (6 Marzo 2017)

Andrà via per molto meno, logica vuole che se 100 sono per l'estero, in Italia dove ci sono club molto meno ricchi può essere venduto per la metà, complice anche la volontà del ragazzo. 
Che poi sarebbe più o meno l'effettivo valore di mercato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Insomma, il virgolettato era falso?



Direi di si, se la dichiarazione era la stessa...

Cairo era circondato da giornalisti che ponevano domande, uno gli ha chiesto se a questo punto la valutazione di 100 M fosse poco,
Cairo ha specificato che la clausola vale per l'estero, ora l'aumenterebbe a 150 M ma i contratti non si possono fare ogni momento,
per due volte ha specificato che per l'Italia dipenderà molto dal volere di Belotti, fecendo capire di essere disponibile a trattare per cifre molto inferiori... ma come detto dai nostri amici ospiti granata non è che il Torino ha necessità ingenti di vendita,
Cairo può permettersi di aspettare ancora un anno o due... ma non è un fesso, le valutazioni degli attaccanti per natura hanno grosse oscillazioni, di sicuro una 50 di M sicuri non si farebbe problemi a metterseli in tasca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2017)

Se gli arriva un'offerta da 50-60 milioni gli conviene coglierla..non li prenderà più quei soldi e tanto gallo o no sempre lì arrivi in classifica col torino..

Belotti per me ha accetta sta clausola ricatto solo perché sa che ha più seguito in italia..probabilmente un po' sperava in noi..ma coi nostri cinesi sbiaditi mi sa che gli toccherà rimanere al toro un altro anno o sperare in qualche big straniera impazzita..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se gli arriva un'offerta da 50-60 milioni gli conviene coglierla..non li prenderà più quei soldi e tanto gallo o no sempre lì arrivi in classifica col torino..
> 
> Belotti per me ha accetta sta clausola ricatto solo perché sa che ha più seguito in italia..probabilmente un po' sperava in noi..ma coi nostri cinesi sbiaditi mi sa che gli toccherà rimanere al toro un altro anno o sperare in qualche big straniera impazzita..



-


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria per 3-1 sul Palermo con tripletta del Gallo *Belotti*, il Presidente granata Urbano *Cairo* ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni sul futuro del centravanti del Torino, di seguito un estratto: _"Con Belotti abbiamo siglato un contratto e lui lo sa. Se arriva una società estera che ci versa 100 milioni e trova l'accordo con lui allora può andare. Se queste due condizioni non si verificassero rimarrebbe qui. Il contratto è stato appena siglato, e la clausola ripeto che è valida solamente per l'estero. Se lo vuole un club italiano mi deve versare molto di più, se dovessi rifare adesso il contratto metterei una clausola da 150 milioni, quella potrebbe essere una base di partenza per i club italiani interessati."_



Questo inizia a spararle più grosse di Raiola ai tempi di Balotelli al Milan.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Marzo 2017)

Ormai si sa che Cairo punta solo a sopravalutare i propri giocatori, gli interessa solo i soldi, magari farebbe un Torino più competitivo.. quindi sopratutto per Cairo io preferisco Dolberg, il Gallo forse nel futuro..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Marzo 2017)

Ahahahahaha Dolberg al Torino sarebbe un colpaccio clamoroso, e cedendo Belotti se lo potrebbero pure permettere (in teoria si ma in pratica no)

Edit: capito male io, fa nulla...il messaggio resta lo stesso.


----------



## Casnop (7 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho sentito stamane la dichiarazione integrale a Radio sportiva,
> 
> ha detto proprio l'opposto, la clausola è valida all'estero e in Italia ha fatto sottintendere che lo cede (ha detto che dipenderà anche dalla volontà del giocatore) e ha lasciato intuire a un prezzo ovviamente inferiore, io butto: 45/60 M, dipenderà dal numero degli interessati oltre alla volontà del giocatore,
> insomma il presso lo farà il mercato ma Cairo non vede l'ora di monetizzare...



D'altra parte, una richiesta di 150 milioni per il cartellino in Italia equivale a dichiararne l'incedibilita'. Cairo vuole aprire il cinema Belotti la prossima estate, questo parlare di prezzi significa che il giocatore può essere venduto a quello giusto, e non sarebbe male prendere un posto in prima fila. Il Gallo dà l'impressione di essere carico anche quando dorme, figurarsi nell'anno che precede i Mondiali. Dovesse fare bene quelli, poi, il suo valore farebbe scattare i metal detector. Meglio prevenire che curare.


----------



## davoreb (7 Marzo 2017)

50 milioni + lapadula.

tanto non succederà ma quella sarebbe la valutazione appropriata per entrambe le parti.


----------

